# Question 31 Rqs



## scweaver (Jul 30, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a 31 rqs, Sydney LE, I am looking for any feedback about this product. I would be greatful for any insight that anyone is willing to share. Also I am going to be towing it with a new Aspen with a hemi in it. Anyone towing with and Aspen or Durango?


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers

Here is a recent thread with questions on towing a 31rqs

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=23159&hl=

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND GOOD LUCK DURING YOUR PURCHASE !!!!* Thats a great trailer!!

Check out this link *** LINK TO DURANGO TOWING 31RQS ** *to another topic by a member (Cheyanne) last fall. They purchassed a 31RQS and towed it with a Durango, hemi.... but not for very long though. they needed to upgrade (like many of us) and purchassed a 3/4 ton Ram.
I would not recommend towing that trailer with the Aspen at all. Are ther any other TT's you are interested in maybe around 24'. Or if you are set on the 31RQS are you willing to upgrade yout tow vehicle. Many options out there, good luck and ask a lot of questions.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The 31 RQS is a great model, we love it and I believe that you will find that the overwhelming opinion is the same here, amoung its owners. We have had ours for three years and are very happy with it.

That being said, in my honest opinion, I do not believe that either the Aspen or Durango are suitable vehicles to tow the 31RQS for a few reasons.

Wheel base is the first problem. It is way to short. A 31 foot camper is going to have it's way with either one of those vehicles.

You are going to have to look at the weight of the people going into the vehicle and the weight of the things you will load into the camper. The UVW of the 31RQS does not include propane, food, chairs, equipment, tools, Etc. All of this adds up quick and you'll find yourself well into 8,000lb range very quickly, even packing light. And that does not include subtracting the weight of who and what you load into the Aspen. Any weight put into the vehicle after the weight of the driver and a full gas tank comes off of the tow capacity.

Tongue Weight is also a consideration at 800+ pounds on the bumper of the Aspen from the 31RQS.

It doesn't look like the GCVWR will be exceeded on the Aspen but I am concerned with a lack of power from a 4.7L V-8.

The Durango.....it's tow capacity is just over 6,000lbs. The unloaded Vehicle Weight of the 31RQS is 7,950lbs. The Durango can not even be considered.

If you do a search on this site you will find that the vast majority of Tow Vehicles are GMC/Chevy 2500's, Ford F-250/F-350's, Excursions, and Dodge 2500's or better.

3/4 ton vehicles. And it's not because we like the gas mileage!

Hope that helps some.

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I wouldn't consider either of those two tow vehicles. The 31RQS is a "monster" trailer and you easily add hundreds of pounds loading everything into it's huge storage bins.

I'd get a smaller trailer or a larger tow vehicle.

There are many great Outbacks out there.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to agree with everyone else...you're current TV's are not up to the task of towing a 31RQS.

Someone here once said he could "tow" his Outback with his lawnmower....stopping and controlling trailer is a completely different matter.

Another great analogy is for wheel base length. If you stand straight up with your feet together, I could simply push you over from your side. Now...open your stance to shoulder width and there is no way I could push you over. Relate this to a TV with a shorter wheel base and the Trailer "pushing" you. You need a larger TV to really control the weight of the trailer (regardless of the fact the trailers have brakes)


----------



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree the 31rqs is way too much for a suv it is not recommended that any thing less then a 3/4 ton tow it. I had a 3/4 ton gas and that struggled so I got an oil burner.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you stand straight up with your feet together, I could simply push you over from your side.


Now come on, Jim. were all friends here. no need to push around the new guy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scott Weaver









I have to agree with everyone else that has recommended either a larger tow vehicle or a smaller trailer...

With that said, WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> If you stand straight up with your feet together, I could simply push you over from your side.


Now come on, Jim. were all friends here. no need to push around the new guy.








[/quote]

....how about a slight nudge then?


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Just beating a dead horse here. We have a 2500 Suburban with Autoride, 8.1L and 4.10 gears and at times it feels almost too small!! Go BIG!

We love our RQS and I am sure you will too. When I first came on there were only about 60 of us with that model and we are almost up to 100, or at least the last time I looked.

AZTHROOP


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Its definitely worth upgrading the TV if you have to in order to get the 31RQS. You will love it! Oh, and welcome! (Don't let them push you around







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you stand straight up with your feet together, I could simply push you over from your side.


Now come on, Jim. were all friends here. no need to push around the new guy.








[/quote]

....how about a slight nudge then?








[/quote]

nudges should be acceptable !


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I gotta go with the rest of the group here. If you look at the numbers alone (the realistic numbers including people and all the stuff you are going to put inside), neither one of those vehicles are going to be a safe choice for towing that trailer. Also, as stated in one of the previous posts, the wheelbase is waaay too short too. It just wouldn't be safe or responsible to tow that big of trailer with that small of TV.

Bill


----------



## scweaver (Jul 30, 2008)

I certainly appreciate all the feedback, and the welcomes. Everyone here has pretty much confirmed my concern. The Aspen is a decent vehicle but I certainly am concerned about "the tail wagging the dog" syndrome!

A smaller trailer really is not an option we have 3 boys and they are not getting any smaller. I just came upon an opportunity to buy a brand new 2008 Sydeny 31 RQS Limited Edition for $21,500 out the door. Which as far as I have found seems like a fantastic bargain.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

just keep in mind.... it looks like the money you save might be used towards a new tow vehicle. Not that thats a bad thing.... IM not trying to be a smarta$$ just passing on the lessons learned. my 32BHDS was not kind to my F150 SuperCrew. Trust what the people here are saying.
Just be safe, for you and the others traveling around you!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Scott Weaver said:


> I certainly appreciate all the feedback, and the welcomes. Everyone here has pretty much confirmed my concern. The Aspen is a decent vehicle but I certainly am concerned about "the tail wagging the dog" syndrome!
> 
> A smaller trailer really is not an option we have 3 boys and they are not getting any smaller. I just came upon an opportunity to buy a brand new 2008 Sydeny 31 RQS Limited Edition for $21,500 out the door. Which as far as I have found seems like a fantastic bargain.


That seems like a pretty good deal, but I am not sure exactly what they go for. Now if you could just come across a great deal on a bigger truck you will be all set. Good luck to you!

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The 31RQS is a great trailer. We realy enjoyed our 28RSS but did notice the extra room you get with the 31. We are going to keep this trailer for awhile.

Thor


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Thor said:


> The 31RQS is a great trailer. We really enjoyed our 28RSS but did notice the extra room you get with the 31. We are going to keep this trailer for awhile.
> 
> Thor


Ditto for us, we had a 28 RSS and now own a 2008 31 RQS LE. If you do get a bigger tow vehicle and get this trailer try getting it without the electric awning. The television, aluminum wheels and Fantastic Fan are great but the electric awning is nothing but a sun shade. As it is brand new we purchased an awning rafter with ground support to make it work for now ($150.00). 
FYI, we paid 20,500.00 for our trailer in February at Lakeshore RV in Michigan. Not sure where you are located...

We just dry camped for 6 days and nights with three teenagers and all was great. We used our generator to charge up the batteries and took most of our showers outside with the new outside shower my husband installed next to the water heater.


----------



## AllAboutFamily (Aug 3, 2008)

Scott,

I too, concur with the above on the 3/4 ton solution. We just today pulled home with our 2008 31RQS LE which we just picked up from Holman RV in Ohio. We tow with a diesel Excursion and it is a great tow compared to a similar trailer weight/length years ago in a 1500 Suburban.

We just sold our 2004 Outback 28BHS and are thrilled with the 31RQS for our family of 7.

A crazy sale at Holman's as our new 2008 31RQS LE (LE includes the alloy wheels, electric awning, fantastic fan and flat screen) went for $16,995 plus a $225 process fee so $17,220 out the door price. They had approximately 16 there they were blowing through this month so I immediately put down a deposit and we made a trip to Batavia, Ohio (Cincinatti area).

Great to be on this board...thanks for everyone's help!

Larry

btw...I agree with Camper Louise that the electric awning is not all that great. The Fantastic fan is wonderful however!


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

This is my third trailer and we are INLOVE with our outback.... You will see alot of mods on this site but really you will want to customize it to fit your needs and desires...Lots of sleeping room and lots of lounging room!! What more could you ask!! My wife LOVES all the storage space and that is huge for ladies!!







Hope this helps!! God Bless!!

John



Scott Weaver said:


> I am considering purchasing a 31 rqs, Sydney LE, I am looking for any feedback about this product. I would be greatful for any insight that anyone is willing to share. Also I am going to be towing it with a new Aspen with a hemi in it. Anyone towing with and Aspen or Durango?


----------

